# Seriously considering buying a bike



## Ben Rodriguez (Jan 31, 2009)

I have never owned a bike, and my experience riding one is close to none. Where would I start if I want to switch from my 4 door to a motorcycle?

Any info could help!

Thanks.


----------



## LRG (Jan 31, 2009)

Try a safety program-these programs are very ensight-, furthermore your local motorcycle dealership should be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## RJS (Jan 31, 2009)

I took one and would recommend it to some one that has not rode before.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, I've had the bike itch for awhile. My wife and I went into a Harley store a couple of months ago, and they have classes.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 1, 2009)

First take a safety course, learn on their bikes and they are smaller, lighter.  Depending on age etc I would stay away from the crotch rockets (personal opinion only).  If you like most Masons and are horizontily enhanced I would look at the baggers/cruisers.  For price and since your just starting out, a Honda Shadow is a good bike.  Decent resale value and are readily available used.  Harley has a new 883 Ironside that Im looking at for my wife.  Minimalistic styling, under 8k stock.

There are several brothers in the DFW area that offer classes.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Feb 2, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> First take a safety course, learn on their bikes and they are smaller, lighter.  Depending on age etc I would stay away from the crotch rockets (personal opinion only).  If you like most Masons and are horizontily enhanced I would look at the baggers/cruisers.  For price and since your just starting out, a Honda Shadow is a good bike.  Decent resale value and are readily available used.  Harley has a new 883 Ironside that Im looking at for my wife.  Minimalistic styling, under 8k stock.
> 
> There are several brothers in the DFW area that offer classes.



Very useful info here. I intend to stay AWAY from crotch rockets! Would you by any chance happen to have some contacts of brothers who offer these classes?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## eagle1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

honda shadow is a good bike, had one for aout 1 1/2 yr before went to harley softtail
riders safety course very good idea


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.weridesafe.com/number1.asp  is the one I went too.  Great course, great folks!  Mention Wingnut sent you and I can about guarantee you will get hassled in class!


----------



## southtxrancher74 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Bikes......*

Having ridden motorcycles my entire life I just have to give my two cents worth.....Bikes are a total blast and lots of fun, just be careful.  Having ridden dirt bikes, three-wheelers, four-wheelers, scooters and powerful street bikes; I remember one thing......It hurts to crash! If you are unfamiliar with a motorcycle just remember to take it in steps. I love to ride....don't get me wrong, but motorcycles can bite ya pretty hard if you don't pay attention!!!


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 16, 2009)

Bikes are wonderful. I do not currently have one but, I have had a few and ridden many. Probably my favorite one to own was a 1998 BMW K100RS. Cafe style, but not your average crotch rocket.
1) Take a course! If you've never ridden, it will definitely help. Nothing takes the place of experience but, it might save you from a few of the less that positive experiences that are probably unavoidable.
2) Consider yourself invisible. People will look you directly in the eye and pull out in front of you. You will lose everytime.
3) Helmet...wear it! Leathers are advisable if you can take the heat in the summer. It will save you some skin. I've left a bit on the asphalt...


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 17, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> If you like most Masons and are horizontily enhanced ...



Hey, now!  ;-)


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 17, 2009)

I resemble that remark.

Thin leather looks good in the bar, but not on the asphalt.


----------



## jhaerwie (Mar 5, 2009)

Ben Rodriguez said:


> I have never owned a bike, and my experience riding one is close to none. Where would I start if I want to switch from my 4 door to a motorcycle?
> 
> Any info could help!
> 
> Thanks.




I went to Harley Davidson to take Rider's Safety Course for $250 it's worth the money. Please take that course before you purchase a bike. Last November 2008 I bought my 1st bike it's a Suzuki boulevard C50. it's fuel injection and shaft driven (no belts, no chains). Riding it almost everyday 60
miles to and from work.Great starter bike from what I've research.


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 5, 2009)

Harley isn't the only entity offering riding instruction. The Motorcycle Safety Foundation also offers courses nationwide. Check out their website @ http://www.msf-usa.org


----------



## jhaerwie (Mar 6, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Harley isn't the only entity offering riding instruction. The Motorcycle Safety Foundation also offers courses nationwide. Check out their website @ http://www.msf-usa.org



You're right they also have it somewhere else and i believe it's even cheaper..i just don't know if they were also held for 4 days.


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 6, 2009)

I think the MSF's Basic Rider's Course is a 2 day (Sat. & Sun.) deal. They also offer an intermediate course for more advanced riders.

Either way, I feel that every rider should seek some kind of formal instruction .


----------



## RJS (Mar 6, 2009)

I took a two day course here in Austin long back.  Good class, especially for some one who has never rode before.


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 7, 2009)

so Bro Ben...did you buy a bike yet?


----------



## jhaerwie (Mar 7, 2009)

The course I took from Harley Davidson was 2 days in classroom from 5:00 PM to 9:00 Pm Thursday and Friday. Saturday and Sunday was the actual riding class from 7:am to 4:00pm. I agree every rider I believe should take this class, actually I'm already preparing for the advance class next month.


----------

